# Good kindergartens in Woodlands area?



## IKSMOM (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, I have been looking for kindergartens in Woodlands area. I am wondering if anyone knows of a good one for my 3 year old daughter. Links would be great.

Thank you very much.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

How about this ?? 

Map of 1A Woodlands Centre Road Singapore 731001 | nearby.sg


----------



## IKSMOM (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello that is great! Now I know I can go to Thai restaurant and then Starbucks afterwards  I like the map but I do not see the school..... la  unless of course I missed it being not so computer friendly person that I am 

Thank you for always helping! 



ecureilx said:


> How about this ??
> 
> Map of 1A Woodlands Centre Road Singapore 731001 | nearby.sg


----------

